

The Legend of Zelda meets the real world - wayfare
http://www.getwayfare.com

======
duggieawesome
This tells me nothing of Wayfare. From the tagline, I assume that this service
is some kind of gamification. Do you really want your target audience assuming
much about your company?

------
GrizzlyAdams
Why should I invite friends if I have no idea what this is?

To be honest I'm not a gamer, but I have a handful of friends I would have
invited... had you shown me what the heck it was.

